# What is your tree topper?



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

If you put up a Christmas tree, what is the top ornament - star, angel, Santa or other.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2019)

At our Community Center at my apartments,  they have a large black top hat on the Christmas tree ... looks like something that belonged  to  Frosty!


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 19, 2019)

No tree, no problem.  We used to have a living tree when I lived in the country.  Moved to city & had the plastic kind for years.  For the last few years I no longer put up a tree, period!  Still put up some lights in the suite & on the balconey.  Don't want to put up a tree anymore.  Guess, you might say I'm liberated outlaw at this time of the year.  I will let the Jones do their thing.  Still enjoy listening to traditional carols but gave up the stress several years ago & I'm happier for that.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 19, 2019)

Normally our topper is a beautiful angel but I’ve recently changed our  colour scheme so I now have a silver star. I’m at the dentist getting my teeth cleaned but when I get home I’ll take a picture of it.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2019)

We always put an angel on the top.


----------



## Duster (Dec 19, 2019)

I like these:
But I have a boring angel on my tree.


----------



## Pam (Dec 19, 2019)

The angel my granddaughter made goes on the top of my tree.


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

One of my great aunts use to make something similar. I kept what she gave to my mom.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 19, 2019)

Actually our star is lame. We need a new topper is what my husband just said. Lol


----------



## jujube (Dec 19, 2019)

Since my tree has nothing but redbirds and snowflakes on it, my topper is a star made of twigs with a redbird perched on it.


----------



## Wren (Dec 19, 2019)

I just have a tiny ornamental tree with a gold pine cone on top


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 20, 2019)

A silver snowflake.  It's usually the only snow that we get at Yuletide.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 20, 2019)

Used to put a fairy ontop o the tree but not bothered for a few years but I put a star on top and looks okay. My 9 year  GD decorates my tree and takes pride in her efforts bless her. Ive got a small tree inthe lounge and pop a small Daddy Christmas on it. Trees look half dressed with out having a decoration on the top imo.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 20, 2019)

If I put a topper on our little tree, it will fall over. My reindeer are almost as big as my tree.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2019)

I can't believe I found a pic of this. My aunt and uncle gave it to me when I admired it. It's from the 40's. I used it for many years.


----------

